# Rescued Pet Beaver Builds Dam In House



## win231 (Yesterday at 6:57 PM)




----------



## Bella (Yesterday at 7:05 PM)

That's adorably hysterical!  You can take the beaver out of his natural habitat, but you can't stop his natural instincts!


----------



## dobielvr (Yesterday at 7:20 PM)

Clever little animal.


----------



## hawkdon (Yesterday at 7:43 PM)

cute as can be....at least he cleans up everyone's mess in the
place !!!!!!


----------



## hearlady (Yesterday at 7:52 PM)




----------

